
Another TechCrunch Hit for Justin: Build Your Own Justin.tv With Ustream - staunch
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/03/26/build-your-own-justintv-with-ustream
======
pg
This is exactly why we nagged them incessantly to launch. Other people had to
be working on it. But if you launch first, the latecomers are described as
"justin.tv." People need a name to talk about something, and if you're doing
something there's no name for, they just use the name of whoever was first.

~~~
staunch
Ustream was described as a "poor version of Stickam" in the post :-)

We launched over a year ago on Stickam and have done mobile broadcasts at
Techcrunch, Sundance, with Paris Hilton, etc.

We're actually excited about Justin.tv though. It's helping to bring attention
to the concept and there's room enough for at least a few big players. We're
also very friendly and open to working together -- unless Justin guys feel
they need an artificial nemesis :-)

I also personally love it since I'm a big YC fan, enjoyed using Kiko, and
generally love streaming technology.

